# disabling CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED problems

## Xerionn

It was about time to update the kernel config and disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED as the kernel messages suggest.

Problem is when i do that after the runlevel 3 is initialized the booting process stops and it only goes on if i press enter to continue to the next process boot and i have to do that until the end. By the way if i have the CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED enabled everything is ok.

Any idea ? I dont know what info i should provide so feel free to ask.

Cheers,

Xerionn

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

This is in the kernel configuration, in the "General Setup" menu ("Create deprecated  sysfs layout for older userspace tools".

----------

## gerdesj

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> This is in the kernel configuration, in the "General Setup" menu ("Create deprecated  sysfs layout for older userspace tools".

 

I think the poster has got beyond that stage  :Cool: 

@Xerionn:  What kernel and arch etc are you running.  Eg ~amd68 or x86 with gentoo-sources or turbo-penguin-with-the-latest-really-experimental-and-stupid-patches.

----------

## energyman76b

do you have latest udev installed?

----------

## Xerionn

I am running ~amd64 and system is up to date and of course with latest kernel and udev.

I totally ignored the message, which i think was present since udev-141 probably, until i actually wanted to check the /var/log/messages for something and saw

"udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly"

So this is what i did and then i saw the behaviour i mentionned.

----------

## gerdesj

At which point does the boot process stop?  I run ~amd64 on my systems + non deprecated sysfs and I don't get this problem.

Also, what version of baselayout are you running?

Cheers

Jon

----------

